# dewalt table saw stand



## woodhue72 (Jan 3, 2015)

Has anyone come up with a creative outfeed table or stand for the 745 ?


----------



## freddie (Jan 27, 2012)

A big table for a portable table saw is a better way i think and i am sure i make this work.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

There are many outfeed table and stand plans on the internet. Also look in wood magazines/books for other ideas. Sometimes combining a "mix" of plans can create a better mousetrap. Be safe.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

do you intend to keep the saw portable?


----------



## woodhue72 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd like to keep it as portable as possible. I've downsized all my equipment and work out of my ford excursion, which i love... the stands on wheels take up too much room, want something fairly simple to set up and break down... if possible lol


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

oh... you want the outfeed table to be portable too?

I donno... I might go with one of those outfeed roller stands or something... unless you can build a folding table... but it would need very adjustable feet and you would need to get it perfectly level each time you brought it out.


----------



## woodhue72 (Jan 3, 2015)

Pretty much yes. Basically seeing if anyone has made their own "rousseau " type stand.... I'm not spending over $500 for one of their stands, as great as they are I'd rather build my own. I'd like to keep the original fence on my saw, which is where it becomes difficult to make your own. Something along the line of modifying a roller stand as a base and maybe a 2'x4' outfeed table. New to this forum so just looking for some ideas from the creative ones.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

well :/ unfortunately, wood is kind of a piss poor building material. Its got a terrible strength to weight ratio, it moves with temp/humidity. It will deform under pressure, and your joinery options are limited.

It is cheap, easy to work with, and its weight can be desirable.

but not for a portable table... Metal >>>>>>>>>> wood for anything portable.

I know I am no help, but building a table to hold up 200lbs and resist various lateral force is going to weigh more than you can easily slide out and work with :/ Maybe you put wheels on it so it slides in and out like an ambulance bed... Its going to take up a ton of floor space in your truck though.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 2, 2011)

My site set up. Rousseau out feed table hung on a homemade bracket. I have changed it a bit to use the second table pictured. It sits on the the stand with the saw on it. The back feet fit in the holes and the front rest in the mortises. The table hooks onto the angle iron. The hole in the middle allows dust to fall into the box and the notch in back allows for the saw to bevel and to clear the dust bag.The whole thing fold flat for storage in my van.

The whole Rousseau fence and table set up is very nice but it takes up a lot of real estate on a job.


----------



## barretta (Feb 2, 2012)

Rousseau looks like a better setup, recently looked at Rousseau 2775 folds up and is easily portable. ($340).


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

The above example is really nice and I like it.

Something a little 'rougher' around the edges, but what I use and works well, are the pictures below. Anything 8" or less wide and generally 6ft or less long can be run through, although I have done some 8ft long material and it was perfectly safe. At work with the same saw I usually have a helper to work the out feed so I dont take the 'table' with me, although I have a few times when working solo.

Just my opinion from my own experiences. Its not that hard to come up with an out feed support for a job site saw.


----------



## woodhue72 (Jan 3, 2015)

That's not a bad lil set up....
I went this route this morning, not a portable set up but for long term jobs it's not too bad....


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice!

More pics??? (preferably not sideways  ) Id love to see what you did there. Looks pretty slick.


----------



## woodhue72 (Jan 3, 2015)

Lol not sure how to rotate the pics but it's just a pair of metal saw horses from home depot, they have a groove on each side of them for a 2x4. Basically just hung four 2x6's with 2x6 bottoms and dropped the saw right in it.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Ahh...ok, gotcha. Id still like to see a couple other pics if you have any but I get the idea. 


Looks like you got some of that blizzard that was going around.


----------



## woodhue72 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ohhhhhhh we got all the blizzard! 34" of that nasty white stuff.... I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Id LOVE to have a good 2-3ft of snow. Its been over a decade since we've had anything even close to that here.

Didnt mean to 'snow jack' the thread. I look forward to the pics tomorrow.


----------



## heavy_d (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know how I would feel having the table saw up closer to chest level like that. If you get a kick back you have greater chance of getting something in the face.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

The pictures of mine were at 44", about belly button height for me. Usually I use that set up on slightly shorter saw horses but its still pretty high for the average guy. Im 6' 3" and I prefer to have my table saw to where I can stand up straight and operate it. IMHO its safer and more comfortable.

If I ever get a nice cabinet saw itll be put on some type of 'foundation' to bring it up to a comfortable height for me. Normally contractor and cabinet saws are less than 36" in height and I have to bend over a fair amount to operate. At that point its not any safer and harder on the back.


JMHO...


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

PICTURES Woodhue....


----------



## woodhue72 (Jan 3, 2015)

Lol sorry, thanks for the reminder. 
Hope these help.


----------



## heavy_d (Mar 5, 2014)

Now that is cool!


----------



## fmlisboajr (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, did you make one ? Can you share please, I need one.....

Cheers


----------

